# 16' Ankona Copperhead with 40 Tohatsu prop size?



## hookum_n_cookum (Apr 17, 2011)

Looking for the best prop for overall performance. I have a powertech on it now but with two people and a full load I am only turning 5500-5600 rpm and it is slow out the hole


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have the same boat I don't know what the rpms are but I am currently running a power tech sec 3 blade in a 12 pitch I'm going to send it out and have it repitched to a 10.5 or11 pitch I have no problem with hole shot just not enough topend


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

What number is stamped on the prop? It seems most folks are happy with a 3 blade 11 pitch in stainless. A 12 pitch aluminum heavy cup is money on my SUV with a 'hatsu 40tldi.


----------



## hookum_n_cookum (Apr 17, 2011)

I have the powertech 10 pitch and I still can't turn the Rpms but my motor was all the way down on the last hole. I just raised it up and will run it tomorrow to see if this helps me out but if not I will have to get a smaller pitch. I had the same prob. With my bass boat and when I raised it up I picked up 6 mph and around 800 Rpms but that was a 200


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

What series prop do you have


----------



## hookum_n_cookum (Apr 17, 2011)

Not sure I will look tomorrow to see but do y'all think with the motor being down so low it would effect the Rpms on this small of a motor


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Are you running an original Copperhead, or the Gen 2? I was running a 10 pitch on my 2010 Copperhead with a 30 tohatsu. 

I'm running a 20 pitch now, but that's on a 60 ETEC on a gen 2....lol


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Usually the cavitation plate should be even with the bottom of the hull or up to 1 inch above depending on the prop if you are running a swc mount as high as you want but make Shure you maintain water pressure for cooling it is the most heavily cupped prop they make thats what I'm running can't blow it out


----------



## hookum_n_cookum (Apr 17, 2011)

I think it is the swc 10 p that I am running on a 1st gen. It is the boat that Charlie had out of port st. lucie. I will be running it tomorrow to see if raising the motor helps out and if not I will have a comp. check done. From the numbers others are posting I should be getting a little more topend and a little higher rpms.


----------



## hookum_n_cookum (Apr 17, 2011)

Red Ripper are you running the 1st or 2nd gen.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Red Ripper are you running the 1st or 2nd gen.


He's running a gen 2. 
The gen 1 and gen 2 run completely differently. My RPM's are much higher than my buddy's gen 1 and we're both running etec 60's with the same prop. Also, the gen 2 is a faster hull.


----------



## hookum_n_cookum (Apr 17, 2011)

I am running the swc 10 pitch. Paint it black your buddy has the gen 1 with a 60 etec on it. What kind of speed is he getting with it. I will be out today so hopefully I will get the rpms up so the motor doesn't seem bogged down. I took out my spark plugs and they look pretty rough. After I change them we will see. Does anyone run the gen.1 with trim tabs, I was told the boat doesn't need them.


----------



## hookum_n_cookum (Apr 17, 2011)

Alright I lifted the motor up and now I can trim the boat without it porpusing and I got 31 [email protected] Rpms but I still think the top end should be better from reading what some other guys are getting


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

The gen 1 needs trim tabs, the gen 2 is the one that doesent.


----------



## hookum_n_cookum (Apr 17, 2011)

Has anyone ever had the oil, water temp, and the battery light flashing at the same time with a tohatsu. I might not be having a prob. With the prop it might be something with the motor. For the first few months of owning the rig everything was fine and I am just noticing the drop in Rpms


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I've heard of a gen 1 getting 32-34 with a 40 'hatsu. But I ran one down in the keys. It was a forum members on here. And couldn't get it past 29 mph with the 40. That same day in the same conditions I was running 29mph on mine with the 30. But his jumped up on plane and to 29mph where mine jumped up to 27 then I trimmed it to get the 29. 

Ryan (poontoon) was getting 42 out of his gen 1 with the 60 etec. After changing props several times, he's scratching 38mph. But his RPM's are where they need to be. Before he was over 40 mph but his RPM's were super low.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> Has anyone ever had the oil, water temp, and the battery light flashing at the same time with a tohatsu. I might not be having a prob. With the prop it might be something with the motor. For the first few months of owning the rig everything was fine and I am just noticing the drop in Rpms


The owner's manual states "In case of engine trouble, all three warning lights flash at the same time".  I would take it in to a local authorized Tohatsu mechanic.  Find a mechanic here: http://www.tohatsu.com/dealersearch/index.html Also depending on your serial #, it may be eligible for an upgrade to the air injectors (just had mine replaced) see here: http://www.tohatsu.com/tech_info/injectorcampaign.html

I would not run it again until a mechanic has looked at it. These motors are expensive to fix if something goes wrong.

Sorry for the bad info... Good luck!


----------



## hookum_n_cookum (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Gramps, My serial number fits in the line but the last two letters are diff. on mine I wonder if thats the prob. I will be taking it in to see.


----------

